# Hanging Game



## Benjamin.65 (Nov 1, 2006)

I am currently based in Chicago but will be returning to London for Christmas, the perfect time of year to enjoy all the English Game that will be in season. I have bought a small Game pantry and intend hanging my own birds this year. My question is how long do forum members like their game to hang? I like it quite 'ripe' myself and am wondering about the cut-off time before it might become unsafe. Also I have recently be told about hanging Scottish beef, not a thing I had ever thought of doing before, has any forum member any experience of the improvement in taste and texture? Many thanks from a Brit abroad.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

Benjamin.65 said:


> I am currently based in Chicago but will be returning to London for Christmas, the perfect time of year to enjoy all the English Game that will be in season. I have bought a small Game pantry and intend hanging my own birds this year. My question is how long do forum members like their game to hang? I like it quite 'ripe' myself and am wondering about the cut-off time before it might become unsafe. Also I have recently be told about hanging Scottish beef, not a thing I had ever thought of doing before, has any forum member any experience of the improvement in taste and texture? Many thanks from a Brit abroad.


Hello Benjamin,

French people love the hunting and gaming... but I know very little about it. I think it's going to be fun--really really fun!

...from paris


----------

